
What do you do with your PrtScr key? - jdblair
I recently switched from a MacBook to a Thinkpad X1 Carbon running Ubuntu Linux, and the PrtScr key is annoying! I&#x27;ve settled on mapping it to the Win key, for symmetry with the left side of the keyboard. This seems wasted b&#x2F;c my most common use of the Win key is Win+Arrow to resize and position windows, but the most natural way to do that is the left hand pressing the Win key and the right hand pressing the arrows.<p>What do people do?
======
svennek
Screendump functions (with various modifiers for whole screen, region, window,
to clipboard or file)

------
justaaron
printscreens. it uses a very unfortunately named program called "scrot" which
brands it's poor taste in autonomenclature upon every filename (NSFW,
requiring some filename munging) but works fine, otherwise.

